# Mountain Goat serial # project



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

I have started a serial number database for Mountain Goats @ http://mombat.org/Mountain_Goat.htm

If you have a Goat, send me your serial number, size, model, fork, paint and we'll add it to the list. You can either post the info here or send it to [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

First Flight said:


> I have started a serial number database for Mountain Goats @ https://mombat.org/Mountain_Goat.htm
> 
> If you have a Goat, send me your serial number, size, model, fork, paint and we'll add it to the list. You can either post the info here or send it to [email protected]
> Thanks


0183391 18" Deluxe no. 33 1991 Dinosaurs/Dinoflage RockShox RS-1


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Carsten
I would suspect that the first digit is a "D" for Deluxe and not a "0"?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

First Flight said:


> Carsten
> I would suspect that the first digit is a "D" for Deluxe and not a "0"?


that's well possible Jeff, will check tonight.

Carsten


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's mine Jeff, W180587 Whiskytown Racer 18" #05 1987


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

I still have to track down the serial number on mine....


can't believe I can't find one. The paint is so thick on my deluxe. I don't want to start stripping paint in the wrong place...... again


----------



## hoeckle (Dec 17, 2007)

Frame & Fork only... # 1793W094



*Still desperatly searching MG Stem...*


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hoeckle said:


> Frame & Fork only... # 1793W094


Love it!


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

1992 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer
1292W141 ... Quite a small frame.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

holden said:


> 1992 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer
> 1292W141 ... Quite a small frame.


Holden
Do you have a color and fork type for your frame?
Thanks


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

No fork unfortunately. The color is a solid deep green which I believe to be original since it has all the decals and head badge.


----------



## stearnsn (May 13, 2008)

0285

20"
Camo with sky blue on the underside
Goat head forks
Camo stem


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

stearnsn said:


> 0285
> 
> 20"
> Camo with sky blue on the underside
> ...


Are the tubes flattened, ala a Deluxe model bike?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

First Flight said:


> Are the tubes flattened, ala a Deluxe model bike?


yes!

carsten


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Umm...we're going to need to see pictures of that!


----------



## stearnsn (May 13, 2008)

Yes, it is a Deluxe

I'll try to get a photo or two posted. The sky blue has clouds. I think they used to paint WW-II airplanes like this so they were camouflaged from above and below.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

stearnsn said:


> Yes, it is a Deluxe
> 
> I'll try to get a photo or two posted. The sky blue has clouds. I think they used to paint WW-II airplanes like this so they were camouflaged from above and below.


sounds neat. Ive always like sky blue and white together. Reminds me of skiing on a sunny day or something.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

stearnsn said:


> Yes, it is a Deluxe
> 
> I'll try to get a photo or two posted.


Please :thumbsup:


----------



## stearnsn (May 13, 2008)




----------



## stearnsn (May 13, 2008)

I know, it looks kind of lame with those tires.


----------



## stearnsn (May 13, 2008)




----------



## stearnsn (May 13, 2008)




----------



## stearnsn (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

hmm, nice! thansk alot 

cool stem!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

stearnsn said:


>


Interesting cable routing. Any reason why it's over the bar and not under (which would result in a shorter cable/casing path?

Neat bike, BTW - begs for some higher quality images.


----------



## stearnsn (May 13, 2008)

I just pulled this bike out of the back of my garage where it sat for at least 10 years so I don't really remember what I was thinking about a lot of stuff on back in the 80's. The bar sits pretty far forward so it may have kinked or gotten in the way some how going direct.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

stearnsn said:


> I know, it looks kind of lame with those tires.


What a great bike!! Has the lugged head tube, box crown fork and traditional style seat stays!! WOW :thumbsup: Do you know what year that bike is?

Carsten, I believe you mentioned 86-87 for this style bike, eh?

Thanks for the pics!!! I like the blue underneath, very unique. I don't think I've ever seen that (on a bike) Nice for the ghost jumping   

SS Mike is right. It deserves some high quality pics and get some knobby's on that bike.

I believe you should be able to sell those cranks to fund a resto for any parts you may require.


----------



## stearnsn (May 13, 2008)

Crconsulting,

"I believe you should be able to sell those cranks to fund a resto for any parts you may require. "

Not sure what you mean by that...


----------



## stearnsn (May 13, 2008)

"I believe you should be able to sell those cranks to fund a resto for any parts you may require. "

I'm not sure what you mean by that...


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

stearnsn said:


> "I believe you should be able to sell those cranks to fund a resto for any parts you may require. "
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by that...


Do you still have the original cranks? It probably came with different cranks originally. Those Graftons probably are worth a few $$ if you wanted to restore to original. Either way it's personal preference, bike looks cool either way :thumbsup:

If you can, snap some clean pic's of it and post it here
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=341069&highlight=official+mountain+goat

don't want to hijack this thread any more than I already have


----------



## davin550 (May 15, 2008)

Hi, new to the forum and to vintage bikes, but a long time biker. I just picked up a 1990 Whiskeytown Racer, serial W181590, in reddish orange. Its definitely a restoration project. Its missing the original fork. Its got a couple of dings and has touch up paint spotted all over it.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

That does help answer one question that we had. Yours is W181590 (Whiskeytown Racer, 18", #15, 1990) and we already had W201590 so the serial part of the number must be per size.


----------



## DMtbRider (Jan 13, 2004)

*Add another to the list...*

Jeff,

Here's a pic of my '89 Whiskeytown Racer, serial number 201889W. Still in the process of rebuild - I'd like to find a more period handlebar (when money permits....gotta pay for the new MINI). Otherwise, it's purty and still fun to ride

Daniel


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay, ghost thread I know but I have a bare frame that is #1992W142.
I thought it would be a 1992 Whiskeytown, 142nd frame made but after research i am not sure.
Any light?
Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2014)

Metallic Violet Cosmos

190488D

19" 4th made 1988 Deluxe


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

202790 | 20" | Deluxe | California Yuppie


----------

